# TB500 - Hot flush and then mad hunger?!



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi all,

So I've literally just done my first shot of TB500 tonight. Weirdest experience ever...not sure if this has happened to anyone before.

I mixed 10mg with 3ml bac water, so 3.3mg ish per 1ml barrel. Did 20 ticks so about 660mcg? Straight into pec...within minutes I was having a hot flush.

This was then followed by what can only be explained like a hypo, like if I didn't eat food I was going to collapse. About 250g carbs later I'm feeling better, just drained.

My only thought would be it's faked with GHRP-6/2 - but this is from a trusted source and the brand is Magnus which I've heard good reviews on.

Thoughts?


----------



## p22 (Nov 25, 2017)

i dont even feel my 2.5mg tb500 shot. didone 2-3days ago, without anything else in my system.

ive heard good of magnus as well, how expensive was it? whats the source


----------



## p22 (Nov 25, 2017)

i been running pbc tb and ipam. NO hunger increase


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

p22 said:


> i dont even feel my 2.5mg tb500 shot. didone 2-3days ago, without anything else in my system.
> 
> ive heard good of magnus as well, how expensive was it? whats the source


 Hmm I wonder if it was a one off or whether it's not worth doing another shot.

£45 including 10ml bac water


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thats not TB500 it sounds like GHRP6


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> thats not TB500 it sounds like GHRP6


 That's what I thought but how could a trusted company that everyone's had good results off mess this up?


----------



## Bish83 (Nov 18, 2009)

10mg made me feel hot and felt my heart pumping harder. Didn't get any hypo issues.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ljb said:


> That's what I thought but how could a trusted company that everyone's had good results off mess this up?


 no idea


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Doesn't sound like TB500 to me, my first week i did 2 shots of 5mg each and felt nothing at all.

Very odd.


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

what was the source


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Smitch said:


> Doesn't sound like TB500 to me, my first week i did 2 shots of 5mg each and felt nothing at all.
> 
> Very odd.


 you don't really feel anything straight away buddy, but sometimes it isn't for everyone, one thing that annoys me about peoples use of peptides (not aiming this at you buddy) is that they feel a pain etc then change nothing and just inject a peptide like TB500 or BPC and get no improvement and the peptide or the source is crap......when really they have to understand they need to rest for an injury to recover and these peptides should be part of a recovery protocol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> you don't really feel anything straight away buddy, but sometimes it isn't for everyone, one thing that annoys me about peoples use of peptides (not aiming this at you buddy) is that they feel a pain etc then change nothing and just inject a peptide like TB500 or BPC and get no improvement and the peptide or the source is crap......when really they have to understand they need to rest for an injury to recover and these peptides should be part of a recovery protocol


 Totally agree, i meant that i didn't feel a hot flush like the OP did after pinning though, wasn't expecting to "feel" anything anyway. 

I think the BPC may be starting to work on my shoulder though, 2 and a half weeks in now and not getting as much pain, and mobility seems slightly better too, been pinning 350mcg twice a day and have been considering upping it to 500mcg twice a day. I haven't trained at all and am totally resting it to make sure i get the most out of it, resigned myself to the fact that if i can't train properly i might as well just swerve it totally and give the peps a chance to do their thing.

Gonna run it 6 weeks and assess from there to see if it's been worthwhile, still running the TB alongside but not sure it's really needed but will run it til it runs out seeing as i have it anyway.


----------



## gerdcrustyloaf (Sep 16, 2019)

Hello, not sure if you still check this but ive had the exact same problem with the exact same brand OP. Been melting my dome trying to find someone on the internet who experienced the same lol. Did you ever get it tested? I got both BPC and TB recently from this brand and both gave me the same hypo effects.


----------

